# Buzzing noise from speaker - no other sound



## Melantha (Oct 16, 2011)

Here is my senario:

I recently moved house and since I have set up my PC at the new house I have a constant buzzing noise coming from my speakers when the computer is turned on. It starts with a popping noise, which starts at around the same time Windows is starting to load, and once I get to the desktop it becomes a buzzing noise. The buzzing does not fluctuate when doing things on the computer, it is constant and no other sounds come through the speakers even when I play music, play games etc.

I have tried all sorts of things to fix the problem but nothing seems to work:

- Bought new speakers (both old and new tried and tested on TV and work perfectly).
- Tried putting headphones in the front audio jack but the buzzing just came through them instead.
- Removed all other cables (monitor, mouse etc) from the computer until there is nothing left but speakers.
- Moved the computer and speakers to a new power source and also tried putting them on separate sources.
- Muted all sounds on the volume mixer and control panel.
- Checked for new drivers, all up to date.
- Opened the computer to see if there are any loose wires but everything is where it should be and nothing seems to be damaged.
- Removed the video card.
- Run dxdiag and it shows no problems found.

So I'm at a bit of a loose end now, I don't know what to do next. Does anyone have any suggestions? I am a bit of a newb with computers so probably best to dumb it down for me. :smile:

Specs:
Motherboard - Asus P7H570-V EVO (inbuilt sound card)
Video card - ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series
Processor - Intel Core i5 CPU 750 @ 2.67 GHz
Memory - 4096MB RAM
OS - Windows 7 Professional 64-bit (Service Pack 1)


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Melantha and welcome to TSF,

Is your computer located near an electrical panel, high power electrical device or anything else that could be causing interference?

A few things to try before digging into the computer...

Try a different outlet and then a different power supply (surge) strip.
Move the compter to a different location and power it up (see if the buzzing stops).

Also, could you provide the brand/model/wattage of the PSU?


----------



## Melantha (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi Gavinzach,

Thanks for responding. To answer your questions, as far as I know there is nothing nearby that could be causing the interference... To test this I have moved the computer around the house to different power outlets but still have the same buzzing sound through the speakers.

The PSU is Antec NEO480 (480W max).


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Open up the side of the case and look inside. Make sure that nothing has been knocked out of place during the move and that nothing else is out of place.


----------



## Melantha (Oct 16, 2011)

Just to check to make sure I've done everything I can I asked my brother to come round and have a look at the computer today (the one who built it). He's had a look to make sure and followed pretty much all the same steps I did in my first post and can't find a solution either. He suggested I get a new motherboard... perhaps that is the only solution? :sigh:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Instead of replacing the motherboard (everyhting else is running good, right?) You could try using a sound expansion card.

You can pick up a PCI Sound Card quite inexpensively these days.

Newegg.com - Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SE 7.1 Channels 24-bit 96KHz PCI Interface Sound Card


----------



## Melantha (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks Gavinzach, I'll order one now - I'd rather try the inexpensive option first! Especially since there is now no sound coming through the speakers at all... I guess that means its beyond saving


----------

